# I've got a niggly feeling I am pregnant with twins - did you know!?



## JulieK81

Hi there,

I am around 11.5-12 weeks pregnant and I have a feeling I am carrying twins... and I can't shake it!

First of all, my uterus is already to my naval and, even though it is my third pregnancy, I wasn't expecting to pop so quickly! I have also been feeling movements for a few days now, proper little kicks and wriggles, which is very early!

I have been horrendously tired since finding out, to the point where I fall asleep some afternoons and need at least 10 hours sleep a night. I am a wreck if I get any less.

Also, on my doppler, I can find one heartbeat, just to left of my naval, about an inch down. However, lower down and to the right, I can hear what sounds like other fetal movement (but no heartbeat). The placenta is low down near my section scar, so I am fairly certain it isn't that. It literally sounds like a wriggling baby with the odd thud. It is about six inches away from where I can find the heartbeat, so there is no way it could be that baby as they are still so tiny.

I suppose it is an option that I could be further along, BUT I am fairly certan this isn't the case due to a period in November and negative tests until Christmas.

Did you know you were pregnant with twins? What were your symptoms, if any? I have my scan this Friday and cannot wait to find out if there is more than one bubba in my belly!

Thanks ladies :thumbup:


----------



## DawnMN26

No i don't think u will know if ur pregnant with twins!
I didn't, only my scan showed it


----------



## tanzarini

I had a very strong feeling that something was different due to being horrendously tired, ridiculously bad morning sickness and showing really early!! Also a weird feeling that something was different but not knowing what. I know now that most of that was down to the increased hormone levels due to twins. I didnt immediately suspect twins but when they told me I wasn't that shocked really. If all of your symptoms are bad then it could be a possibility, but I know loads of people who had very strongly pronounced early pregnancy symptoms but only had one baby!! You will just have to wait and see I'm afraid!!


----------



## babybx2

I didn't think I was pg with twins it never entered my head.... however when I was told at 7 weeks (at an early scan due to a bleed) that I was I wasn't surprised as it explained the extreme tiredness and sickness so early too. When I really really noticed was that I was so so so so extra tired compared to my first pregnancy but I put it down to the fact I am 5 yrs older now and unfit lol x

Ooh can't wait to find out, let us know won't you x


----------



## Ebony84

Hi juliek81, congrats on your pregnancy, I'm having twins... I was extremely tired and felt sick where as on my son i was fine with no sickness... I put this down to me being older...also I was showing a lot sooner too. but I never expected twins! Good luck x


----------



## chetnaz

I also had extreme tiredness, sickness and constant hunger. I joked that I was either carryiing a girl this time, or more than one, but I never really took it seriously. But the funniest thing is, my subconsious must have known as the morning of my 12 week scan, I woke up really early and lay in bed wondering what I would name them if I found out there was two, then I turned to hubby and said "what if they say its twins?" I really don't know what made me say it, it really did come out of the blue as even though my symtoms were stronger than my first pregnancy, I just thought every pregnancy is different. Good luck and let us know how you get on on friday!


----------



## twinmummy06

i didnt have a clue there was two, until we went for a dating scan to find i was 6.5 weeks.

at a doctors appointment just before that i remember the doctor saying my uterus felt a little higher than what we thought i was. i also remember having bloods done estimating me to be 5-6 weeks when i was actually only 4 weeks.

i guess it all adds up after we found out, but before hand... not the slighest idea there was 2.


----------



## JulieK81

It seems a lot of you had that niggly feeling - and that's how I am. I just cannot explain it for the life of me, but I have said to hubby what would he think if it was twins.

I saw my friend yesterday and she couldn't believe how much I am showing already. Before I said anything, she said it must be twins!

I have been sooooo very tired, but put it down to the fact I am now knocking on 30 with a one year and two year old to look after. But it seems more than that, like proper exhaustion. I just cannot keep awake! It is starting to subside now thank goodness, but between 4-11 weeks it was hell. My poor DH had to do loads.

Part of me really hopes it is twins - and hearing your stories has been fab, thank you so much ladies.

Only another two days to go so I will let you know what happens!!!


----------



## Emma M

Hi 

It was a complete shock to me that I was expecting twins. 

I did have sickness early on and was exhausted (asleep by 8pm most eveinings until 7am the following morning). However it was my first pregnancy and I had nothing else to compare it to. 

However, a friend is also pregnant with twins and has a 2 year old. She said she thought she may be pregnant with twins as she felt her tiredness and sickness was much worse with her second pregnancy. 

If you suspect it is twins, and it actually turns out to be twins at least you won't have the big shock!!!

Can't wait to hear if it is twins or not x x x


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi. My twin symptoms were slightly worse than with my singleton son, but nowhere near as bad as with my singleton daughter, so I really can't say i had any warning it was twins. I did however have very early movement - around 11/12wks!!! It had been 15/16 with the singleton pregnancies. By then I knew it was twins tho, so no surprises there.

My uterus was measuring 16wks at 11wks, and I felt lots of pressure in my rear end from 10wks - all different than with the singletons. Let us know how things develop x


----------



## Laura2919

DawnMN26 said:


> No i don't think u will know if ur pregnant with twins!
> I didn't, only my scan showed it

I agree. I hadnt a clue.


----------



## kinny24

I was pretty sure from my 4th week that I was pregnant with twins, mostly because the morning sickness was instant and extremely strong. I felt everything quite strongly in fact, even when they implanted I felt the little lightning strike pains all over my pubic area. Confirmed that I had twins by the 9th week and all of us said "I knew it!"...


----------



## jakey1

My morning (or all day) sickness was horrendous from about 4 weeks until the day before I delivered them. I had had a previous m/c at 8 weeks but didn't have a lot to compare my syptoms with so I had a complete shock when they told me it was twins at a 6 week scan. I did start feeling movements at about 11/12 weeks though - I can't wait to find out the result - how exciting :flower: xx


----------



## Tasha360

My symptoms were no different to my other pregnancies but i just knew, i kept telling my self i was being stupid and it was because of the twins i lost two years earlier ( which i also had a gut feeling). i had a singleton in between and it never entered my head. Funny how your body just gives you signs sometimes xx


----------



## mamato2more

Any update???


----------



## JulieK81

Wow, seems loads of you suspected you were carrying twins!

No update - my scan is tomorrow (18th) so I shall know then whether or not my instincts are right. I will be amazed if there is only one in there, but regardless, I don't care as long as it's/they're healthy!

Still feeling movements on both sides and found two heartbeats for the first time yesterday - however, this could have been the placenta pulsing I suppose, and many with singleton pregnancies experience this too!

Will update tomorrow - woohoo, can't wait!!!


----------



## Miss_d

I am excited to know if its twins for you lol


----------



## mamato2more

Ok..Could be an echo too..That happens..How far along are you?


----------



## JulieK81

About 11.5-12 weeks, not exactly sure due to irregular cycles.


----------



## Anna1982

its very early to feel movement hun, i didnt feel anything till 15/16 weeks and this is my third pregnancy

I didnt know it was twins, at a 5 weeks scan there was a gestational sac at the 8 week twins lol


----------



## Ebony84

Hi, one symptom I forgot to mention before was extreme hunger, the hunger pains would wake me up early hours and I would eat food like I hadn't eaten in days. Well Good luck for tomorrow, i can't wait to know what the outcome is!! Keep us posted x x


----------



## twinmummy06

not really too early. i felt my twins kicking at 14 weeks, first pregnancy, and have felt this one since before 10 weeks.

cant wait to hear your update xxx


----------



## Anna1982

you mudt be super sensitive then as baby is extra tiny before 12 weeks on average 2.3 inches


----------



## JulieK81

Today is D-Day, can't wait!!! :happydance:

Been up since 3 cos I have just been too excited. Had a few lovely little kicks when I was holding my belly - again, all over my belly. Honestly, if there is only one and I am only 12 weeks, I am a freak of nature!

They are DEFINITELY kicks - not wind, muscle spasm or pulse. I first heard/felt them at the same time on the doppler and realised that is what it was, and the last 5-6 days they have been getting stronger.

I've been really bad with morning sickness so haven't been eating much, BUT on a good day I am starving. Stupid thing is, only thing I have been living off lately is tomato sauce on crusty bread with ham!!! Anything turns my stomach and cooking is still a no no.

Am so so so excited!!! I won't be home until a bit later on as we are then going to my parents to pick the kids up. Scan is at 1.45, so will update later this afternoon.

Thanks ladies!


----------



## Tasha360

what times your scan? x


----------



## xdaniellexpx

ooo so excited for uu twins and triplets run in my family i sooo want a set of twins


----------



## mamato2more

Cant wait to hear!


----------



## Ebony84

Any news??? I'm Dying to know. X


----------



## chetnaz

No updateS? Hope all is ok x


----------



## mamato2more

Bump...any thing??


----------



## jakey1

Still no update?


----------



## Angelblue

I have been watching this thread - I wanna know now!!!


----------



## mamato2more

maybe a bit of a spaz today, but I messaged her...I am just too curious sometimes..


----------



## Miss_d

i know i keep checking too, hope everything ok xx


----------



## loulaar

can't wait to hear what the scan was 1 or 2?


----------



## Coffee Lover

Any news yet ?


----------



## BeckyD

She was quite active last week and no posts on any forums since the morning of the scan (when she was very excited). I'm afraid I've got a bad feeling for her but hoping I'm wrong.


----------



## xdaniellexpx

me 2 hope everythings ok


----------



## mamato2more

BeckyD said:


> She was quite active last week and no posts on any forums since the morning of the scan (when she was very excited). I'm afraid I've got a bad feeling for her but hoping I'm wrong.

I was kinda wondering the same thing..I messaged her, and got nothing back..hope all is well! I hope she knows she can talk about anything here too


----------



## babybx2

Me too, I hope all is ok for her x


----------



## mommyof3girls

Oddly enough I had a feeling that i was having twins. 2 days ago I had a scan done and I found out that I was having twins. So my feeling was right.


----------



## Tasha360

Congrats mommyof3girls, i remember you from 3rd tri last year! x


----------



## mommyof3girls

I remember you too. Thank you and congrats to you too. You don't have that much longer to go.


----------



## MamaIsabelle

I must admit, I was like you! I couldn't explain, and nobody else got what I was feeling. I just felt.. like.. I don't know! I just knew, then at the scan I was expecting them to say just one, as everyone I had told just told me it was probably just 'hormones' but bam! twins! 

I'm so curious to hear from her, I really hope everything is alright! 

Isabelle x


----------



## Miss_d

just checking to see if there was any update, hope your ok


----------

